# Aland essbar?



## dcpolo (27. September 2005)

Habe heute am Rhein einen schönen 50+ Aland erwischt. Nun habe ich den im Kühlschrank liegen und frage mich, ob man den denn essen kann...

Grätenkönig?

Fleisch evtl. muffig, wie man es dem Döbel nachsagt?

Hatte vor ihn zu Fischfrikis zu verarbeiten- Was meint ihr- Danke für eure Hilfe|wavey:


----------



## Reisender (27. September 2005)

*AW: Aland essbar?*

Mach nur keine Frikis daraus.......es ist ein schöner fisch denn du bedenkenlos Braten kannst. Ist sehr Lecker......also Trau dich mal ran.#6 #6  |wavey:


----------



## gdno (27. September 2005)

*AW: Aland essbar?*

jo lecker ist der wohl aber leider mit viel gräten (wie fast alle weisfische)
ich sammel immer die filets von allen möglichen weisfischen bis ich genuch hab und mach dann frickos davon
kannste aber auch braten und sauer einlegen wie hering durch den essig werden die gräten so weich dasse die nich mehr merkst
wenne die filets so braten willst musste die gräten per v-schnitt entfernen weil die lassen sich bei den biestern leider nicht ziehen

aber wie reisender schon richtig sagte der iss lecker 
wie de den machst ist dir überlassen

gruß euern gdno


----------



## Lardivos (28. September 2005)

*AW: Aland essbar?*

Die gleiche Frage hatte ich mir auch gestellt, nachdem ich 3 davon erwischt habe. "Schade zum wegschmeissen" hab ich mir gedacht, sie gebraten und muss sagen das sie doch recht gut geschmeckt haben.

Also guten Hunger#6


----------



## Reisender (28. September 2005)

*AW: Aland essbar?*



			
				Lardivos schrieb:
			
		

> Die gleiche Frage hatte ich mir auch gestellt, nachdem ich 3 davon erwischt habe. "Schade zum wegschmeissen" hab ich mir gedacht, sie gebraten und muss sagen das sie doch recht gut geschmeckt haben.
> 
> Also guten Hunger#6


 

Brav gemacht !!!.... Fisch ohne Gräten gibt es bei Mac Dreck...|wavey:


----------



## Carassius venator (13. März 2015)

*AW: Aland essbar?*

Moin!

Ich hole mal einen ganz alten Thread von 2005 wieder hervor (was alt ist, muss ja nicht schlecht sein!).

Im letzten Jahr habe ich im Kanal auch einige große Alande, werden hier Mänen genannt, gefangen und dann doch nicht mitgenommen, weil vorher einige "Kochexperten" im Verein behauptet haben, die Filets von Alanden kann man nicht essen, die würden so "muddelig" schmecken.

Da wir gerne Fischfrikadellen zubereiten und essen, Filets bestehen aus Brassen und Seelachs, wenn vorhanden auch aus Hecht, entsteht die Frage, ob das Fleisch der Alande generell zum Braten taugt und/oder sich auch für FiFri eignen......|kopfkrat.......


.


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. März 2015)

*AW: Aland essbar?*

Kannst du die Postings der Kollegen nicht sehen? #c
 Bei mir klappt es ohne Probleme.:m


----------



## Gardenfly (13. März 2015)

*AW: Aland essbar?*



Carassius venator schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich hole mal einen ganz alten Thread von 2005 wieder hervor (was alt ist, muss ja nicht schlecht sein!).
> 
> Im letzten Jahr habe ich im Kanal auch einige große Alande, werden hier Mänen genannt, gefangen und dann doch nicht mitgenommen, weil vorher einige "Kochexperten" im Verein behauptet haben, die Filets von Alanden kann man nicht essen, die würden so "muddelig" schmecken.



das kann an eure Gewässer liegen,sind da Blaualgen versauen sie den Geschmack-dann aber von allen Fischen.


----------



## Carassius venator (13. März 2015)

*AW: Aland essbar?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Kannst du die Postings der Kollegen nicht sehen? #c
> Bei mir klappt es ohne Probleme.:m



Jo, geht gerade noch so.......
Viel wichtiger wären mir eigene Erfahrungen, denn vielleicht ist das mit dem Geschmack gebietsmäßig unterschiedlich, wie Gardenfly im nachfolgenden Beitrag anmerkt!

Blaualgen? Nein, das Wasser ist zwar immer durch Sedimente (der Kanal ist noch tidenabhängig) ziemlich dunkel, aber durch den Tidenhub immer in Bewegung!

Die anderen Fische schmecken prima, zumindest in den FiFris.

.


----------



## Andal (13. März 2015)

*AW: Aland essbar?*

Das Thema lautet ja, ob Aland essbar ist. Ja, essbar ist er, man stirbt nicht daran, so wie an Knollenblätterpilzen. Aber ein Genuss ist es auch keiner. Ich würde ihn als "Pappmaché mit Drahteinlage" beschreiben. Grätiges und weiches, leicht gelbliches Fleisch.

Also kein Vergleich mit Rotaugen und Brassen, denn die sind wirklich lecker!


----------



## Coasthunter (13. März 2015)

*AW: Aland essbar?*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich würde ihn als "Pappmaché mit Drahteinlage" beschreiben. Grätiges und weiches, leicht gelbliches Fleisch.



Das wär also auf jeder Speisekarte, der Renner...:q:q:q


----------



## thanatos (13. März 2015)

*AW: Aland essbar?*

die Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden :q
 also schneide dir ein Filet raus ,brate es und koste #6
 und dann berichte hier  aber bitte ehrlich


----------



## marcus7 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Aland essbar?*

Bin da bei Andal...hatte einmal das zweifelhafte Vergnügen einen zu kosten, der sich an meine Rute verirrt hatte.

Hatte den Eindruck, dass selbst meine Katze ihn nicht mochte.


----------



## vermesser (13. März 2015)

*AW: Aland essbar?*

Nee nee, die schmecken nicht wirklich. In einem alten Ost Fischbuch mit vielen Weißfischrezepten wurde das Fleisch als gelblich und geschmacklos mit vielen Gräten beschrieben.

Ein eigener Versuch-> Stimmt  .

Gibt leckerer (Weiß)fische...


----------



## Purist (13. März 2015)

*AW: Aland essbar?*

"Fleisch wenig geschätzt" lese ich hier, in meinem Uraltbüchlein, damals haben die fast alles gegessen. Ich meine mich dunkel erinnern zu können, auch schon Aland probiert zu haben, negativ blieb es mich nicht im Gedächtnis, in Essig gekochter Hecht war deutlich übler. 

Wenn man ihn unter Brassen oder Rotaugen in Frikadellen mischt, fällt so ein Aland bestimmt nicht auf.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (13. März 2015)

*AW: Aland essbar?*

Bei uns heißt der Aland gerne auch mal "Spuck-Fisch"... 

Absolut kein Vergleich zu Plötzen oder Brassen. Wenn ich einen als Beifang habe und ihn entnehmen muss, weil ein Zurücksetzen verantwortungslos wäre, wird er zu stark gewürzten Frikas verarbeitet oder kommt als Fischfetzen wieder an den Haken.

Ansonsten gehen sie gleich wieder schonend zurück ins Wasser.

Aber: Geschmack ist ja unterschiedlich. Manche mögen den typischen Hecht-Geschmack nicht, ich mag es. Viele hauen Dill ohne Ende in jedes Fischgericht, was ich persönlich eine Unsitte finde. usw usw usw :g


----------



## Carassius venator (13. März 2015)

*AW: Aland essbar?*

Jo,

danke für den Bericht/die Anmerkungen; so war es im letzten Jahr bei mir auch, der ich für selektives Angeln bin - schöne Fische, die Alande, sogar einen guten Drill legten sie hin aber vorher dann die Aussage von einige Vereinskollegen: "Der Fisch ist nichts für den Haushalt und schon gar nicht für einen Gourmet!"

Ich denke auch, wenn man eine große Anzahl von Fischfrikadellen herstellen und braten möchte, kann ruhig mal einer dabei sein, aber wie alles in Maßen!

Zweimal die Fischmasse durch den elektr. Fleischwolf und die Gräten bleiben von allen Fischen vor dem Sieb hängen!


.


----------



## thanatos (14. März 2015)

*AW: Aland essbar?*

hab ich wohl schon mal geschrieben -|rolleyes
 ein Plattenbau bewohnender Rentner hat ne Güster 
 mit ner Pinzette entgrätet hat 2 Stunden dafür gebraucht
 Argument "ich hab doch Zeit":q


----------



## Carassius venator (14. März 2015)

*AW: Aland essbar?*

.....trotzdem, ist immer wieder aktuell:

Als mittlerweile Rentner hätte ich keine Zeit, 2 Stunden mit und (hoffentlich) guten Augen, bei einer Güster einzeln mit einer Pinzette die Gräten zu entfernen.

Aber wenn das Filet gebraten werden soll, dann sollte es schon grätenfrei sein.

GUT, den nächsten Aland werde ich filetieren, sehr schön geschmacklich vorbereiten, braten und dann Euch EHRLICH berichten, wie er geschmeckt hat - versprochen!

Aber noch war ich nicht am Wasser......#t


.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (14. März 2015)

*AW: Aland essbar?*

Ich hatte heute 3 Stück ü50, hab 2 mitgenommen 
einen für meinen Nachbarn und der andere wird zu Fischfrikadellen verarbeitet.
Habe ich schon öfter gemacht,lässt sich essen.....


----------



## Carassius venator (15. März 2015)

*AW: Aland essbar?*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> Ich hatte heute 3 Stück ü50, hab 2 mitgenommen
> einen für meinen Nachbarn und der andere wird zu Fischfrikadellen verarbeitet.
> Habe ich schon öfter gemacht,lässt sich essen.....



Gut zu lesen, dass die Alande bereits beissen - und wenn sie über 50 cm lang waren, dann machen sie beim Drill auch ordentlich Rabatz im Wasser.

Dann werde ich in den nächsten Tagen im Angelladen mal schauen, ob es frische Maden gibt - dann soll´s losgehen!

Probieren geht über Studieren........#6


.


----------

